# zapatilla deportiva = tenis = champión



## belén

Y lo de los tenis, tanto Diego y yo hemos comentado lo de "zapatillas" porque en muchas regiones de España (siento no poder precisar en cuales, ya que no lo recuerdo) dicen "tenis" también.

B


----------



## Alunarada

ah si? pues no estoy de acuerdo con eso, no creo que en ninguna región de españa se diga "las tenis" para referirse a las zaptillas de deporte.


----------



## belén

Alunarada said:
			
		

> ah si? pues no estoy de acuerdo con eso, no creo que en ninguna región de españa se diga "las tenis" para referirse a las zaptillas de deporte.



Sí, las "tenis" se dice en algunos lugares de España. Ahora no sé si lo he oído de gente del norte o del sur.. pero segurísima que se dice. A ver si algún paisano lo sabe o lo dice.
Gracias,
Belén


----------



## belén

Bueno, hice una pequeña encuesta a diferentes amigos españoles sobre las zapatillas de deporte y de momento he averiguado que:

En Zaragoza las llaman "maripis"
En Albacete y Murcia "bambas", "bambos" o "tenis" 

Sigo investigando y como véis he abierto otro hilo para este tema tan curioso...

Belén

Edit: Bueno, último aporte, una amiga malagueña me confirma que en Andalucía también dicen "tenis"


----------



## Residente Calle 13

Dice en esta página que se dice "los tenis" para "las zapatillas de deporte" en Canarias.


----------



## Arrobayaju

!Hola a todos!

Por favor no me excluyan por no ser paisano  , sólo quiero anotar que en Colombia decimos siempre "los tenis".

Saludos.


----------



## Residente Calle 13

Belén, el DRAE no dice que "tenis" es un americanismo así es que pienso que sí se dice en España.

Admás encontré en Google un ejemplo muy bueno y otro no tan bueno.

*Ola soy [P] de Canarias(La Palma) usuario [XXX], me gustaria sabes [sic] como va esto de enviar el dinero y yo recibir los tenis.

...en Argentina se denomina "zapatillas" a lo que en España se llama "tenis"...*


----------



## ieracub

... y en Chile nadie les dice tenis, son, simplemente, zapatillas.

Y si son de básquetbol, ¿también les dicen los/las tenis?

Saludos


----------



## belén

Residente Calle 13 said:
			
		

> Belén, el DRAE no dice que "tenis" es un americanismo así es que pienso que sí se dice en España.
> 
> Admás encontré en Google un ejemplo muy bueno y otro no tan bueno.
> 
> *Ola soy [P] de Canarias(La Palma) usuario [XXX], me gustaria sabes [sic] como va esto de enviar el dinero y yo recibir los tenis.
> 
> ...en Argentina se denomina "zapatillas" a lo que en España se llama "tenis"...*



Es Alunarada, no yo, la que piensa que no se dice. Yo reitero una vez más que se dicen y por eso abrí este hilo.

Y respecto a la pregunta de ieracub, sí, es un término general para las zapatillas de deporte, sean de basket o de atletismo.


----------



## Residente Calle 13

Belén, sé muy bien que tú afirmas que en algunas parte de España *sí *se dice "*tenis*". Lo que escribí fue para darle más pruebas a tu teoría.  

Por lo general, cuando alguien dice que algo se dice en _x parte_ es fiable. Lo dificil es probar que en _x parte_ *no *se diga algo aunque lo hacemos todo el tiempo. Por ejemplo, en América decimos que no decimos *vosotros *y por lo general es verdad.

A ver si aparece alguien de Canarias u otra parte de España para requeteconfirmar. LOL!


----------



## ilústrame

Hola A todos!!!
Belén:Tambien he oido por las tierras de tu abuela decir " me he comprado unas deportivas" asi simplemente, y " muy lindas las tenis", a catalá, catalá de pura cepa- hablando español porsupuesto.
Un beso


----------



## diegodbs

Residente Calle 13 said:
			
		

> Belén, sé muy bien que tú afirmas que en algunas parte de España *sí *se dice "*tenis*". Lo que escribí fue para darle más pruebas a tu teoría.
> 
> Por lo general, cuando alguien dice que algo se dice en _x parte_ es fiable. Lo dificil es probar que en _x parte_ *no *se diga algo aunque lo hacemos todo el tiempo. Por ejemplo, en América decimos que no decimos *vosotros *y por lo general es verdad.
> 
> A ver si aparece alguien de Canarias u otra parte de España para requeteconfirmar. LOL!


Creo que "zapatillas de deporte" se entendería en cualquier parte de España para referirse a zapatillas de tenis, fútbol, baloncesto, atletismo o lo que sea. Decir "unas tenis" probablemente se entienda también, aunque no se use en la zona donde vives (mi caso). Y otras palabra como "maripis" o "bambos" son tan locales que difícilmente se entenderían en otros sitios (yo no las entendería).


----------



## Blanch

En zaragoza nunca he oido lo de "tenis" para referirse a zapatillas de deporte, aunque como bien dice belen, tambien se le llama maripis. Yo personalmente uso siempre zapatillas y no maripis. 
Una pregunta: ¿en los lugares donde sí se les llama "tenis", es para hacer referencia a las zapatillas especificamente de tenis, o para cualquier deporte?
Saludines


----------



## ILT

En México se les llama zapatos deportivos, pero es más común todavía usar *los tenis*, y son para cualquier deporte, excepto el futbol soccer, que entonces se llaman *tacos*.

Mis dos centavitos


----------



## Residente Calle 13

En Puerto Rico "las tenis" y en Santo Domingo "los tenis" son zapatillas que se usan para practicar varios deportes e incluso para caminar o simplemente como calzado. Creo que nos dice un forista chileno que así es un su tierra también. 

El calzado que usan los peloteros en República Dominicana son *zapatillas (de béisbol)*.


----------



## Dr. Quizá

Debo de ser el único del planeta que los llama "zapatos de deporte". Además, nunca llamaría "zapatillas" a algo que uso fuera de casa.


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

No.... como dijo ILT, también en México son zapatos deportivos o tenis. Las zapatillas aqui son sólo las que tienen tacones altos... no creo que un hombre use unas... (bueno, salvo las excepciones que todos conocemos y que no es el caso discutir )


----------



## CheRie

"Zapatos de goma" les decimos en Venezuela.


----------



## Dr. Quizá

tigger_uhuhu said:
			
		

> No.... como dijo ILT, también en México son zapatos deportivos o tenis. Las zapatillas aqui son sólo las que tienen tacones altos... no creo que un hombre use unas... (bueno, salvo las excepciones que todos conocemos y que no es el caso discutir )




Yo digo "de deporte", no "deportivos". Que es lo mismo, pero no es igual


----------



## Residente Calle 13

Y luego dicen que el inglés tiene más palabras que el español. ¡Si sumamos las palabras regionales creo que el español le gana! 

¡Mira cuantas palabras tenemos para lo que en inglés conozco solo "tennis shoes", "sneakers" y "trainers". Jajaja.


----------



## Arrobayaju

En Colombia podría decir que, en general, se entienden igual las siguientes opciones: tenis, zapatillas, zapatos tenis, zapatos de deporte. Esto aplica para los deportes en general, excepto para el fúltbol, para el cual se usan los guayos.


----------



## yobi

Hola en mi pais chile ,se dice zapatillas deportivas.


----------



## gato2

Yo suelo decir "Bambas" pero me parece que no es correcto


----------



## SpiceMan

En Argentina.
Nombre común: Zapatillas
Cartel de una tienda: Calzado deportivo

Zapatillas específicas para el fútbol, donde se le agregan clavos para no resbalar: botín.

Colgar los botines -> Retirarse del fútbol. Por extensión, retirarse de cualquier cosa.


----------



## ILT

SpiceMan said:
			
		

> En Argentina.
> Nombre común: Zapatillas
> Cartel de una tienda: Calzado deportivo
> 
> Zapatillas específicas para el fútbol, donde se le agregan clavos para no resbalar: botín.
> 
> * Colgar los botines* -> Retirarse del fútbol. Por extensión, retirarse de cualquier cosa.


Curioso: en México decimos *colgar los tenis* en el sentido de morir.  Mira lo que recoje la RAE: * 1.* fr._ El Salv._ y_ Méx._ morir  (ǁ llegar al término de la vida).


----------



## SADACA

CheRie said:
			
		

> "Zapatos de goma" les decimos en Venezuela.


 
Y en algunos estados del occidente simplemente "GOMAS" pero en general, Zapatos de Goma


----------



## Jellby

Yo digo "zapatillas de deporte", pero también he oído bambas, tenis, playeras, botines... en distintas partes de España.


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

Jellby said:
			
		

> Yo digo "zapatillas de deporte", pero también he oído bambas, tenis, *playeras*, botines... en distintas partes de España.


Je je je, en México, una playera es una t-shirt  camiseta je je je 
Saludos
Tigger


----------



## roamer

Pues a parte de todo lo que se ha dicho... en Asturias (norte de España) se les llama "*playeros*". Aqui zapatillas solo y exclusivamente le llamamos a las de estar en casa. 

Un saludo.

PD: Lo de "maripis" me ha llegao al alma. Jajaja.


----------



## fran

Yo las llamo "zapatillas", también he oido "tenis" y "zapatillas de deporte o deportivas".

Para las de casa utilizo y oido "babuchas" o "zapatillas de andar por casa".

"playeras" me suena a chanclas, calzado de goma para andar por la arena.
"botines" botas de piel que no pasen del tobillo.


----------



## Camui

Para concretar lo de Canarias, aquí se les llama *tenis* en las islas occidentales (Tenerife, La Palma, etc) y en la isla de Gran Canaria se les llama *playeras*, es una sorpresa para mi que digan lo de playeras en otras partes pensaba que sólo la utilizaban en GC.

Saludos


----------



## Gargoyle

Hola a todos:

En Canarias se dicen "tenis " y "playeras".
Como bien saben, Canarias está dividida en dos provincias. La provincia de Santa cruz de Tenerife (La Palma, El Hierro, La Gomera y Tenerife) dicen "tenis",mientras que la provincia de Las Palmas (Fuerteventura, Gran Canaria y Lanzarote) decimos "playeras" ("playeras" no tiene nada que ver con la "playa "). Usando estos términos nos referimos a las "zapatillas de deporte" usadas para cualquier tipo deporte.

Espero haberles ayudado


----------



## roamer

Camui, igual no os habeis dado cuenta del detalle, pero en asturias lo usamos en masculino. No decimos "playeras", sino "*playerOs*". Aunque sigo diciendo que pa originales los maños: ¿alguien sabe de donde viene lo de maripis?.


----------



## betulina

Hola, 
Lo de _playeras_, en femenino, hasta ahora sólo sabía que se decía en Euskadi. Me chocó mucho cuando lo oí . Lo de _tenis_ no lo había oído nunca. En Cataluña, _bambas_ es el término más común.


----------



## Gargoyle

Ahora me estoy acordando de que hay gente que, al menos en Gran Canaria, a las zapatillas deportivas las llama "botines". Para mí, "bambas" serían unos zapatos que son hechos de tela,con un pequeño elástico para que se ajuste bien al pie(no tiene cordones)y con suela de goma...
Ahora hay otros a los que también llamamos bambas... que están de moda. Son zapatos estilo "hindú" ... sin tacón, con suela de cuero.


----------



## Jellby

Yo llamaba (hace tiempo que no uso la palabra) "bambas" a un calzado de lona, sobre todo si cubre el tobillo (http://picnic.ciao.com/es/789769.jpg). Al calzado de casa lo llamo "zapatillas de casa", y si tengo que especificar: "alpargatas" al de invierno (http://www.trebujena.net/images/thumbs/thumb_6486c39e3c48820fa7faa3aae2e10c34-59.jpg) y "chanclas" al de verano (http://www.manelsanchez.com/es/pic/230/1350.jpg)


----------



## Gargoyle

A lo primero que has puesto, las llamaría "playeras".
A lo segundo, "zapatillas de estar por casa".
Y a lo tercero, "cholas"... las zapatillas para la playa.


----------



## piquiqui

Jellby said:
			
		

> Yo digo "zapatillas de deporte", pero también he oído bambas, tenis, playeras, botines... en distintas partes de España.


 

Por Andalucía ,parte oriental, se suelen llamar tenis y en la parte occidental botines, aunque la división no es tan categórica, no sé distinguir por provincias.

Saluditos.


----------



## Ivy29

belen said:
			
		

> Sí, las "tenis" se dice en algunos lugares de España. Ahora no sé si lo he oído de gente del norte o del sur.. pero segurísima que se dice. A ver si algún paisano lo sabe o lo dice.
> Gracias,
> Belén


*LA RAE y el diccionario son sustantivos masculinos = LOS TENIS, en los lugAres que se les llama correctamente ZAPATILLAS DE DEPORTE,  PUES SERÁN = las zapatillas.*
*En COlOMBIA decimos = LOS TENIS nunca he escuchado 'las tenis' me suena 'Spanenglish'*
Saludos
Ivy29


----------



## belén

Ivy29 said:
			
		

> *LA RAE y el diccionario son sustantivos masculinos = LOS TENIS, en los lugAres que se les llama correctamente ZAPATILLAS DE DEPORTE,  PUES SERÁN = las zapatillas.*
> *En COlOMBIA decimos = LOS TENIS nunca he escuchado 'las tenis' me suena 'Spanenglish'*
> Saludos
> Ivy29




"Las tenis" femenino por "las zapatillas tenis" (supongo)

Creo que, al menos en este lado del charco, no tiene nada que ver con el spanglish.

Saludos,
Belén


----------



## Juan Antonio Robledo

En México por lo general se les llama los tenis al parecer porque se empezaron a utilizar primero en ese deporte.


----------



## PACHEK

Hola Soy Pachek
Aqui En Mexico Solo Son Tenis, Zapatillas Son Las Que Usan Las Mujeres Para Vestir Formal


----------



## ANA BELEN

Dr. Quizá said:
			
		

> Debo de ser el único del planeta que los llama "zapatos de deporte". Además, nunca llamaría "zapatillas" a algo que uso fuera de casa.


 Tienes toda la razón


----------



## pyo

Hola,
A ese tipo de calzados, citados en el título, por estos lares es comúnmente llamado champión (y creo que la única manera de referirse a ellos).
Pueden decirme si en otro lugar también lo llaman así.?
Saludos.


----------



## Xiroi

Nunca lo he oído en España, pero sí hay una cadena de supermercados que se llama así.


----------



## Domtom

En España decimos _bambas_. Hay diccionarios que reconocen este término, otros no.

_Bamba _, en el sentido que dices (zapatos muy cómodos, que se usan para andar, para correr, jugar al tenis...) no aparece en el DRAE. Sí en cambio, se ve en el mismo diccionario

*bamba2.*
(De _Wamba_, marca reg.).
*1. *f. *playera* (‖ zapatilla de lona).


Tengo entendido que hay quien llama a ese calzado “zapatillas de tenis”.

*Martine* nos dijo una vez, en el foro francés-español, que el DRAE no reconoce el término, “pero el Manuel Seco sí: *bamba*: (n. comercial registrado, Wamba); _f_ Zapatilla de lona con suela de goma.”

OBSERVACIÓN: Creo que la acepción citada del DRAE y la de Manuel Seco se refieren a lo mismo, y que no sé si es como esto (lo que en Cataluña decimos "bamba") o bien otro tipo de calzado.


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Por acá lso he oído nombrar zapatos tenis o simplemente tenis; algunos, erróneamente, al hablar de uno de los dos que forman el par, le llaman teni: ¿No has visto mi teni izquierdo?

Por cierto, acá una playera nunca sería una pieza de calzado, sino una camiseta.

Champión nunca lo había oído.


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

Domtom said:


> En España decimos _bambas_. Hay diccionarios que reconocen este término, otros no.


 

Yo creo que en España el término más habitual es *zapatillas*, acortado a veces como zapas, pero luego en cada zona usan términos más o menos locales, así en Málaga y Granada se habla de *tenis*, en Sevilla de *botines*, en Canarias *playeras*, aunque todas estas denominaciones conviven con la común *zapatillas.*
*Bamba *es propio de Cataluña y no sé si de alguna zona más.
En Sevilla la bamba es un tipo de pastel y por el sur en general, salvo alguien con alguna conexión con Cataluña, no se entiende lo de *bambas*.


----------



## lamartus

PABLO DE SOTO said:


> Yo creo que en España el término más habitual es *zapatillas*,



Yo añadiría deportivas que también es muy muy habitual.


> en Canarias *playeras*,


Por aquí también se les llama así.



> *Bamba *es propio de Cataluña y no sé si de alguna zona más. En Sevilla la bamba es un tipo de pastel


_Bamba _como zapatilla se usa aquí para esto. Y _Bamba _como pastel es esto... ¡Me encantan las de crema!  Lo de "champión" no lo había oído nunca.

Saludos para todos.


----------



## susantash

Hola a todos!

En Uruguay ocurre exactamente lo mismo que en paraguay: se le llaman championes y no se lo conoce con ningún otro nombre aquí. Si escuchamos la palabra "zapatillas" para referirse al mismo tipo de calzado deportivo inmediatamente pensamos que la persona que lo dijo es argentina.


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Por acá las zapatillas son las de ballet.


----------



## Gato_Gordo

> Por acá lso he oído nombrar zapatos tenis o simplemente tenis; algunos, erróneamente, al hablar de uno de los dos que forman el par, le llaman teni: ¿No has visto mi teni izquierdo?



Ja! A mi me ha tocado escuchar en más de una ocasión el plural "tenises" (!)
_—Están todos los tenises en descuento en el super
_
^_^


----------



## Vampiro

Mba'e pa reicó, chamigo
Por acá: "zapatillas".
Quizá "zapatillas deportivas", pero sólo en la publicidad de algunas tiendas.
"Tenis" nos suena a traducción de película gringa, y "champión" nunca lo había escuchado, ni siquiera a los muchos paraguayos que conocí en Argentina.
Saludos.


----------



## LeaM

ToñoTorreón said:


> Por acá las zapatillas son las de ballet.


 
En México las zapatillas son tacones también, ¿no es así?


----------



## pyo

Vampiro said:


> Mba'e pa reicó, chamigo



Iporã, aguije (Bien, gracias).

Por acá solo llamamos zapatillas a las que en otros lugares las conocen como, según estuve investigando, pantuflas o chinelas.

Y si escuchamos tenis por un calzado vamos a pensar que es un Brasiguayo.


----------



## pyo

susantash said:


> Hola a todos!
> 
> En Uruguay ocurre exactamente lo mismo que en paraguay: se le llaman championes y no se lo conoce con ningún otro nombre aquí. Si escuchamos la palabra "zapatillas" para referirse al mismo tipo de calzado deportivo inmediatamente pensamos que la persona que lo dijo es argentina.



Por lo menos no somos los únicos en conocerlos con ese nombre. (^_^)

Tenés alguna idea de como surgió esa denominación?


----------



## Domtom

Acabo de editar mi post añadiendo esto:



Domtom said:


> OBSERVACIÓN: Creo que la acepción citada del DRAE y la de Manuel Seco se refieren a lo mismo, y que no sé si es como esto (lo que en Cataluña decimos "bamba") o bien otro tipo de calzado.


 
Y quisiera saber qué rayos es una _playera_. Una playera (la bamba playera, no la camiseta), ¿es lo que en Cataluña, y no sé si fuera también, llamamos "bamba"? ¿O es otro tipo de calzado? Me gustaría también ver una imagen.


----------



## Vale_yaya

ToñoTorreón said:


> Por acá las zapatillas son las de ballet.


 
Igual para mí. 

Nosotros les llamamos "zapatos deportivos", mucha gente utiliza "nike" y a veces de manera muy informal los llaman "nike"... pero en ciertas ciudades del Ecuador les llaman "zapatillas", aunque me causa una gran confusión...

Nunca había escuchado "champión" antes. 

Yaya


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

Domtom said:


> Acabo de editar mi post añadiendo esto:
> 
> 
> 
> Y quisiera saber qué rayos es una _playera_. Una playera (la bamba playera, no la camiseta), ¿es lo que en Cataluña, y no sé si fuera también, llamamos "bamba"? ¿O es otro tipo de calzado? Me gustaría también ver una imagen.


 

Esa imagen en Canarias es una playera o una zapatilla.
Bamba en Canarias, ni remota idea de lo qué es.


----------



## Domtom

Gracias, *Pablo*.

A mí se me hace raro que a unas bambas las llamen zapatillas. Para mí, zapatillas puede ser una de las siguientes cosas:

zapatillas de lona (se parecen a las bambas, pero para mí no lo son o no las llamo "bambas")

http://img525.imageshack.us/img525/2938/zapatillasdelonaji8.jpg

zapatillas de estar por casa, de ir a dormir (nos las ponemos al levantarnos de la cama para ir al baño)

http://img521.imageshack.us/img521/3649/zapatillasdeiradormirzt5.jpg

zapatillas para el cuarto de baño (que pueden mojarse)

http://img329.imageshack.us/img329/6691/zapatillasdeiraladuchasd2.jpg

No sé si es que soy ignorante en temas de calzado, o que en Cataluña esa es nuestra manera de nombrar esos calzados, o qué. Yo, por ejemplo, diría que unas bambas son unos zapatos de deporte, o mejor, un calzado de deporte, pero no unas "zapatillas" de deporte.


----------



## lamartus

Domtom said:


> Una playera (la bamba playera, no la camiseta), ¿es lo que en Cataluña, y no sé si fuera también, llamamos "bamba"? ¿O es otro tipo de calzado? Me gustaría también ver una imagen



Una playera, por estos rumbos, es cualquier tipo de calzado deportivo (al menos en mi casa... ) incluido el de tu foto, al que por allá llamáis bamba.

Saludos a todos.

Edito: Domton, vi tu post ahora mismo. Para mí las zapatillas de estar por casa son lo mismo que para ti, las del cuarto de baño de tu foto podrían ser perfectamente de piscina (para mí las de baño son de toalla, pero creo que esto va en gustos) . Zapatos de deporte ¿serían quizá los de golf? No domino mucho ese deporte. Pero para cualquier otro deporte por acá serían "zapatillas de deporte" en genérico, teniendo en cuenta que luego cada deporte tiene su peculiar manera de llamar a su vestuario y calzado.

Miren lo que encontré en la wiki. Trata todas las palabras de las que hablamos como sinónimos...


----------



## pickypuck

Pues Domtom, fíjate que en mi zona son "zapatillas de deporte", ja, ja, ja. Siempre me ha resultado curioso la abundancia de términos en España para las zapatillas de deporte. Veo que esto es extensible a otros países. Yo creía que en Canarias también se les decía "tenis"... al menos en Tenerife, ya que creo haber oído a gente de la isla llamarlas así 
La última foto de Domtom para mí son sandalias (o chanclas).
Saludos.
P.D.: ¡Ah! Y por donde vivo en España las bambas se comen... son bollos rellenos de nata, espolvoreados con azúcar glas.


----------



## Domtom

lamartus said:


> Una playera, por estos rumbos, es cualquier tipo de calzado deportivo (al menos en mi casa... ) incluido el de tu foto, al que por allá llamáis bamba.


 
Pues yo pensaba que playera tendría que ser algo relacionado con la playa, como una sandalia por ejemplo.


----------



## lamartus

Domtom said:


> Pues yo pensaba que playera tendría que ser algo relacionado con la playa, como una sandalia por ejemplo.



Pues sí, tendría todo el sentido del mundo pero ya ves... la lengua es caprichosa . 
Esa sandalia tuya bien podría ser una chancla... . Vale, vale, ya no doy más vueltas al asunto .

Saludos a todos.


----------



## Domtom

Además, ¿por qué "zapatillas" para unas bambas cuando éstas no tienen nada de diminutivo? Para mí, zapatilla es diminutivo, ha de contener menos material y ser más ligero (por ejemplo, no pueden existir zapatillas altas), o más vacío en material, como las sandalias por ejemplo. Unas bambas no tienen nada de pobreza material, y pueden ser altas incluso, vastas, pesadas, etc.


----------



## emm1366

Cuando los tenis son de buena marca, solemos decirles plumas. Pero es un slang por supuesto.


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

pickypuck said:


> Pues Domtom, fíjate que en mi zona son "zapatillas de deporte", ja, ja, ja. Siempre me ha resultado curioso la abundancia de términos en España para las zapatillas de deporte. Veo que esto es extensible a otros países. Yo creía que en Canarias también se les decía "tenis"... al menos en Tenerife, ya que creo haber oído a gente de la isla llamarlas así
> La última foto de Domtom para mí son sandalias (o chanclas).
> Saludos.
> P.D.: ¡Ah! Y por donde vivo en España las bambas se comen... son bollos rellenos de nata, espolvoreados con azúcar glas.


 

Playeras en Gran Canaria.


----------



## Domtom

Otra cosa. Las bambas no sólo sirven para el tenis. Yo por ejemplo, es mi calzado habitual. Las uso para trabajar y para salir a la calle a pasear. Es que son muy cómodas.

¿Por qué _tenis_ para nombrar a ese calzado? ¿Fue en el primer deporte que se usó ese tipo de zapato o zapatillas, como se quiera decir?


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

Domtom said:


> Gracias, *Pablo*.
> 
> A mí se me hace raro que a unas bambas las llamen zapatillas. Para mí, zapatillas puede ser una de las siguientes cosas:
> 
> zapatillas de lona (se parecen a las bambas, pero para mí no lo son o no las llamo "bambas")
> 
> http://img525.imageshack.us/img525/2938/zapatillasdelonaji8.jpg
> 
> zapatillas de estar por casa, de ir a dormir (nos las ponemos al levantarnos de la cama para ir al baño)
> 
> http://img521.imageshack.us/img521/3649/zapatillasdeiradormirzt5.jpg
> 
> zapatillas para el cuarto de baño (que pueden mojarse)
> 
> http://img329.imageshack.us/img329/6691/zapatillasdeiraladuchasd2.jpg
> 
> No sé si es que soy ignorante en temas de calzado, o que en Cataluña esa es nuestra manera de nombrar esos calzados, o qué. Yo, por ejemplo, diría que unas bambas son unos zapatos de deporte, o mejor, un calzado de deporte, pero no unas "zapatillas" de deporte.


 

Dom, no es cuestión de ignorancia, sino de localismo.
Yo hasta hace muy poco no sabía que en Cataluña les llamaban bambas.

En cuanto a lo del diminutivo creo que es porque en su origen eran más ligeras que los zapatos, ahora es evidente que ya no lo son, pero el nombre se quedó.


----------



## Domtom

PABLO DE SOTO said:


> Dom, no es cuestión de ignorancia, sino de localismo.
> Yo hasta hace muy poco no sabía que en Cataluña les llamaban bambas.
> 
> En cuanto a lo del diminutivo creo que es porque en su origen eran más ligeras que los zapatos, ahora es evidente que ya no lo son, pero el nombre se quedó.


 
Ya lo sé que no es ignorancia sino localismo, lo de "bambas". Pero me refería al hecho de que se me hace raro que las llamen zapatillas, aunque añadan "de deporte", y que igual incluso en Cataluña pueden decir zapatillas y yo aún no me he enterado.

Gracias y saludos.


----------



## aceituna

Jaja, interesante discusión.
Me estoy acordando de la canción "Zapatillas" de El canto del loco (quiero entrar en tu garito con zapatillas...). Aquí está la portada del disco.


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

pyo said:


> Por lo menos no somos los únicos en conocerlos con ese nombre. (^_^)
> 
> Tenés alguna idea de como surgió esa denominación?


 
Hola Pyo:

Tengo entendido que mucho tiempo atrás existía una marca que se llamaba "Champions"; era muy popular y de ahí quedó el nombre. No sabía que en Paraguay también se usa: ¡no estamos solos, por fin!

Cordial saludo

A.A.


----------



## ToñoTorreón

http://img525.imageshack.us/img525/2938/zapatillasdelonaji8.jpg Estos para mí son tenis.
http://img521.imageshack.us/img521/3649/zapatillasdeiradormirzt5.jpg Esto es una pantufla.
http://img329.imageshack.us/img329/6691/zapatillasdeiraladuchasd2.jpg Estas son chanclas
sandalia  Esta también es una sandalia o pata de gallo.


----------



## Domtom

ToñoTorreón said:


> http://img525.imageshack.us/img525/2938/zapatillasdelonaji8.jpg Estos para mí son tenis.
> http://img521.imageshack.us/img521/3649/zapatillasdeiradormirzt5.jpg Esto es una pantufla.
> http://img329.imageshack.us/img329/6691/zapatillasdeiraladuchasd2.jpg Estas son chanclas
> sandalia Esta también es una sandalia o pata de gallo.


 
1) Vale.
2) Creo que también se dice en Cataluña.
3) Aquí en Cataluña decimos chancleta si hablamos castellano y "xancleta" si hablamos en catalán.


----------



## Gato_Gordo

> Esta también es una sandalia o pata de gallo.



Pata de gallo! por vida de Dios que nunca había oido ese nombre, los demás son muy comunes.

Por acá las _patas de gallo_ son las arrugas que salen en los bordes de los ojos y que las mujeres atacan con botox y nivea ^_^


----------



## ToñoTorreón

También las arrugas acá son patas de gallo. Creo que en las sandalias es porque te metes la cosa esa que no sé cómo se llame entre el dedo gordo y el que le sigue en el pie, haciendo que parezcan de gallo.


----------



## Gato_Gordo

Oooh!

A esas chanclas que dices les decimos por acá *getas,* que es su nombre en japonés, quizás por que de allá las trajeron? (bueno allá son de madera dura y tienen zancos, pero ya ves... esos japoneses ^_^)


----------



## tanispa

Domtom said:


> Acabo de editar mi post añadiendo esto:
> 
> Y quisiera saber qué rayos es una _playera_. Una playera (la bamba playera, no la camiseta), ¿es lo que en Cataluña, y no sé si fuera también, llamamos "bamba"? ¿O es otro tipo de calzado? Me gustaría también ver una imagen.




En México, las playeras son  lo que en Argentina se les llamaría remeras...  

En España, no sé como se llamen!! es un tipo de "camiseta" informal

te quise poner un link para que las vieras pero no lo pude poner

Saludos


----------



## lamartus

tanispa said:


> En México, las playeras son  lo que en Argentina se les llamaría remeras...
> En España, no sé como se llamen!!



Se llaman _camiseta_, tal cual.


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Playera también es la que usan los jugadores de futbol.


----------



## mirx

ToñoTorreón said:


> Playera también es la que usan los jugadores de futbol.


 
Sí, porque también son camisetas.

A los zapatos para los futbolistas en Durango les decimos "tacos", quizá por los tacos que tienen en la suela.
A los de beisbol les decimos spaics (spikes) por obvias razones.
Zapatillas son las que usan las mujeres y otros* con 5 o más centímetros de tacón, normalmente puntiagudas.
Los tennis son estos.
Y a estos les decimos convers.


----------



## Xiroi

Aquí al calzado de los futbolistas lo llaman botas, aunque son zapatillas con tacos.


----------



## Mirlo

En Panamá les decimos "zapatillas"
Para la recamara con las Pijamas = chancletas
Las de las playas = sandalias.
Las de los policías con sus uniformes = botas
Saludos,


----------



## ROBYROBYROBY

Buenas tardes,
No he entendido la diferencia entre ZAPATILLAS y ZAPATOS. 
Yo creia que las zapatillas las utilizaba solo para estar en casa, en cambio los zapatos era para hablar en general. Solo que acabo de ver una imagen en un libro de zapatos elegantes que se ponen con un traje y me ha entrado esta duda. Ademas se dice zapatos de deporte o zapatillas de deporte o las dos estan bien?

Gracias a todos


----------



## flljob

Lo que dices me parece que corresponde a España.
En México, las zapatillas es calzado femenino con tacones altos.
El calzado que se usa en casa o son pantuflas o chanclas.

Saludos


----------



## the last of the Mohicans

Hola,
Solamente se dice zapatillas de deporte o zapatillas de andar por casa o zapatillas de ballet ...

Zapatos son todo lo demás; suelen ser más o menos de piel.

En España, por cierto.

Un saludo desde el sur de España.


----------



## the last of the Mohicans

Lo que es blando son "zapatillas", lo que es más consistente son "zapatos".


----------



## ROBYROBYROBY

En el libro tambien pone "deportivas" en cambio de zapatillas de deporte, pero en el diccionario no la encuentro esta palabra con este sentido.
Se puede utilizar llevo deportivas?

muchas gracias chicos


----------



## chics

Hola.

En España los *zapatos* es lo genérico, normalmente para salir a la calle, y las *zapatillas* (o _pantuflas_, para los mejicanos) sont un tipo de calzado blandito que usamos para estar por casa. También se puede decir "zapatillas de deporte" o "zapatillas deportivas" (mucho menos) aunque informalmente suelen ser "bambas" (yo te recomiendo usar "bambas", más que "deportivas", al menos en mi zona - Cataluña) y también son "zapatillas" de ballet lo que usan las bailarinas.

A los zapatos elegantes de tacón, si no son muy abiertos (entonces serían sandalias) les llamamos _zapatos de salón_, o a veces simplemente _salón_. 

Las _chanclas_ aquí son los zapatos de goma para ir a la playa o ducharse, que se sujetan con una banda delante o con una especie de V que pasa junto al dedo gordo del pie.

Saludos.


----------



## ROBYROBYROBY

La ultima pregunta... aqui pone solo deportivas sin zapatillas es un error? 
Chics y los demas, me habeis ayudado de verdad. 

Mil gracias


----------



## chics

No sé, yo "deportivas", así, solo, solamente lo he visto en algunos catálogos de moda, o en los pies de foto de alguna revista de cotilleos, pero nunca lo he oído oralmente (no significa que nadie lo diga). Yo tendería a decir "zapatillas de deporte" antes que "zapatillas deportivas", pero ambas son válidas. Personalmente uso siempre el término "bambas".


----------



## ROBYROBYROBY

mil gracias chics


----------



## Miguelillo 87

Oigan nada más para complementar, las zapatillas deportivas aquí son tenis.


----------



## ManPaisa

Para mí:
*Zapatos *-  Calzado de calle o deportivo en general
*Zapatillas* - Pantuflas / zapatos de mujer altos, elegantes, cerrados y sin adornos
*Tenis* - Zapatos para deportes y gimnasio
*Deportivas* -  Nunca lo he oído así, a secas.


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Por acá las zapatillas son nada más las de ballet. A los que usan las mujeres les llamamos zapatos de tacón. Los deportivos también se llaman tenis, como en otros países.


----------



## mirx

ToñoTorreón said:


> Por acá las zapatillas son nada más las de ballet. A los que usan las mujeres les llamamos zapatos de tacón.



Qué curioso, sólo 4 horas de distancia y donde yo vivo es tal como ha dicho flljob. Los zapatos de ballet por acá se llaman así, o hay unos más pomposos que les llaman "bailarinas".


----------



## Juan Miguel González

Yo diría Zapatillas de ballet. 

Entiendo zapatos de tacón ( zapatos altos para mujer) pero usaría primero la palabra zapatillas.


----------



## Hidrocálida

mirx said:


> Qué curioso, sólo 4 horas de distancia y donde yo vivo es tal como ha dicho flljob. Los zapatos de ballet por acá se llaman así, o hay unos más pomposos que les llaman "bailarinas".*aquí las llamamos balerinas de ballet/quote]*
> Por acá:
> zapatillas o zapatos de tacón y si son abiertas sandalias
> tenis los utilizados para deportes
> Zapatillas.-Lo suelen utilizar las personas de mas edad (60 años en delante)


----------



## Bocha

Hola:

¡Ahora entiendo porqué en el cuento de "La cenicienta" decían zapatilla de cristal! Nunca había podido explicarme porqué le decían zapatilla a un zapato de taco alto.

Por acá zapatilla siempre es el calzado deportivo o el cómodo e informal de "entrecasa".


----------



## Alma Shofner

En Sonora, al calzado se le dice zapatos en general.
Hay zapatillas de tacón alto o de tacón medio o bajo. Son para el baile o para vestir de manera elegante.
Hay zapatos de calle o casual.
Hay tenis o calzado de deporte. (que los tacos, etc)
Hay balerinas para practicar o bailar ballet.
Hay pantunflas y chanclas o sandalias para andar en la casa. (de diversos materiales)
Hay sandalias o chanclas para la playa. (generalmente de hule)
Hay huaraches de todo tipo, pero no de vestir (elegante).
Hay botas (vaqueras, de vestir, etc)
Hay mocasines. (no son muy comunes)

A mis alumnos les digo que en España a los tenis les llaman las zapatillas de deporte o las zapatillas de tenis. Pero que en Sonora las zapatillas son los zapatos de tacón.

Saludos


----------



## Bashti

En España llamamos zapatillas a las de andar por casa. Chinelas son sin talón y pueden ser para estar en casa, para diario o con tacones y de mucho vestir. También llamamos zapatillas a las de deporte y a las de ballet. Las sandalias están hechas de tiras y pueden ser de tacón o planas, de vestir o de diario. La Cenicienta aquí no llevaba zapatillas sino zapatitos de cristal, aunque hay muchísimas versiones del cuento. Nosotros llamamos balerinas (antiguamente "manoletinas" por el torero Manolete) al tipo de calzado de mujer que imita las zapatillas de torero. Las chanclas, también llamadas cholas en Canarias, son las que se meten entre el dedo gordo y el segundo dedo del pie. También pueden ser desde las de goma o plástico para la playa o las de pedrería. Las botas creo que son lo mismo en todas partes y los mocasines son como los de los indios.


----------



## aunaprendo

hola- he oido hablar la palabra "championes" en cuanto a deportes.  Serán zapatos o un buso, o otra prenda?  
gracias por tu ayuda


----------



## miguel64086

yo creo que Championes es una españolización de "campiones".


----------



## Calambur

Creo que Champion es una marca de calzado deportivo. Los _championes_ serían algo así como cierto tipo de zapatillas/zapatos/botines, me inclino a creer que para jugar al fútbol... pero no me atrevo a afirmarlo.


----------



## Pinairun

miguel64086 said:


> yo creo que Championes es una españolización de "campiones".


 
En español no es camp*i*ones, sino camp*e*ones. 

Seguramente, "Champion" es la marca registrada. Cuando a los productos de esa marca se les llama "championes" (_Me he comprado unas championes,_ en lugar de unas zapatillas Champion) es porque ha ocurrido lo que dice el DPD:



> *b) *Muchos objetos, aparatos, sistemas y productos que* pasan a ser* *designados con el nombre propio* de su inventor, de su descubridor, *de su* *fabricante* o de la persona que los popularizó o en honor de la cual se hicieron (_zepelín, roentgen, braille, quevedos, rebeca, napoleón_), o del lugar en que se producen o del que son originarios (_cabrales, rioja, damasco, fez_). Por el contrario, conservan la mayúscula inicial los nombres de los autores aplicados a sus obras.


----------



## Calambur

Pinairun said:


> (_Me he comprado unas championes,_ en lugar de unas zapatillas Champion) es porque ha ocurrido lo que dice el DPD:


Y eso sería una metonimia ¿no?


----------



## miguel64086

Pinairun said:


> En español no es camp*i*ones, sino camp*e*ones.



Increíble. He estado equivocado por más de veinte años. 
Bueno, después de pensarlo, no es tan increible.


----------



## Pinairun

Calambur said:


> Y eso sería una metonimia ¿no?


 

Quizá sería "más" (?) metonimia si dijera: Me he comprado unas Champion, y no unas _championes_.


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

Hola:
De la wiki en español: _Los zapatos deportivos, deportivas, zapatillas, tenis, naiks, bambas, kets, *championes*, zapatos de goma o botinescalzado, fabricado generalmente en piel o lona y con suela de goma, que pueden atarse mediante cordones o con velcro. 
_
Hasta donde yo sé, sólo en Uruguay le decimos championes a los zapatos deportivos, sean de fútbol, de tenis, de paseo, etc. Casi que es la única palabra que empleamos para denominarlos. Y sí, eran una marca, hace "millones" de años.
Saludos


----------



## Calambur

Adolfo Afogutu said:


> Hasta donde yo sé, sólo en Uruguay le decimos championes a los zapatos deportivos, sean de fútbol, de tenis, de paseo, etc. Casi que es la única palabra que empleamos para denominarlos. Y sí, eran una marca, hace "millones" de años.


Tenés razón, Adolfo. Yo no sé de dónde conozco las palabras. Por aquí no se les dice _championes_ (no obstante, me sonaba...).


----------



## Natalis

aunaprendo said:


> h[/color]ola- he oido hablar la palabra "championes" en cuanto a deportes. Serán zapatos o un buso, o otra prenda?
> gracias por tu ayuda


 
¡Hola aunaprendo! ¿Escuchaste hablar de championes siempre relacionado con el calzado deportivo? Si es así imagino que es por la marca de botines si no, aunque suena medio ridículo, hay quienes dicen championes por decir campeones...hay para todos los gustos. 

Ah, no te olvidés de usar las mayúsculas cuando empezás a escribir o después de un punto y tené en cuenta que son dos los signos de pregunta. Y en este caso “o otra prenda” se dice “u otra prenda” y mejor ni me meto en si es buso o buzo.

¡Saludos y que sigamos aprendiendo mucho!


----------



## ManPaisa

miguel64086 said:


> yo creo que Championes es una españolización de "campiones".



Pero, ¿cómo va a ser Championes una españolización de campiones/campeones?


----------



## Alma Shofner

ManPaisa said:


> Pero, ¿cómo va a ser Championes una españolización de campiones/campeones?


 
Yo lo que entendí es que es una españolización (en España) de la palabra inglesa champion, que es la marca de unos tenis muy comunes por allá, creo.

Entonces champion se generalizó/pluralizó en championes. Creo.

Saludos


----------



## Bashti

Es curioso, pero en España hemos llamado durante mucho tiempo "Adidas" a las zapatillas deportivas que ahora llamamos (al menos en mi zona) simplemente "deportivas" en muchas ocasiones. Eso ocurre mucho. Cuando yo era joven, a la máscara de pestañas la llamábamos "rimel" porque había una marca muy antigua francesa que se llamaba Rimmel (ya no me acuerdo si con dos emes). Seguramente esto mismo ocurre con otras muchas cosas, aunque en este momento no consigo recordar ninguna.


----------



## JuanitooCarlos

Bashti said:


> Es curioso, pero en España hemos llamado durante mucho tiempo "Adidas" a las zapatillas deportivas que ahora llamamos (al menos en mi zona) simplemente "deportivas" en muchas ocasiones. Eso ocurre mucho. Cuando yo era joven, a la máscara de pestañas la llamábamos "rimel" porque había una marca muy antigua francesa que se llamaba Rimmel (ya no me acuerdo si con dos emes). Seguramente esto mismo ocurre con otras muchas cosas, aunque en este momento no consigo recordar ninguna.


 
Adidas es una marca de "tenis" y otros artículos deportivos, famosa en gran parte del mundo.

Cuando alguien menciona rimel, se está refiriendo a esa "máscara de pestaña" a la que se refiere usted, ya se dió el nombre al producto tanto como Resistol (pegamento blanco para papel).


----------



## GuilleKnows

Dr. Quizá said:


> Debo de ser el único del planeta que los llama "zapatos de deporte". Además, nunca llamaría "zapatillas" a algo que uso fuera de casa.



En Canarias, 'tenis', 'zapatillas'a las de andar por casa, aunque muchos usan 'pantuflas' para referirse a algo parecido


----------



## Cal inhibes

Los tenis,  por acá, son zapatos de lona con suela corrida y corrugada de caucho. Se usan para casi todos los deportes y también como calzado informal para todas las ocasiones.  Los zapatos con taches (o tacos), que  que se usan en fútbol, por acá son llamados *​guayos.  *


----------

